# Upgrading the CPU and RAM in a Dell Poweredge R410



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry in advance for the noob questions, I don't know much about servers :s

I currently have a Dell Poweredge R410 with an Intel Xeon E5502 1.86GHz dual core CPU and 8Gb RAM (4x 2Gb sticks) which I run quite a lot of search engine optimisation software on but the CPU usage is very high so I want to upgrade the CPU. What is the best way of doing this? Presumably if I buy another CPU to go into the 2nd CPU slot, it has to be a E5502 again right? Can I buy any E5502 processor or do you have to buy a pair so they are correctly matched? Am I best buying another E5502 to go into the 2nd CPU slot or am I best buying a better CPU to replace the one I already have? If I do change the CPU/buy another to go into the 2nd slot, do I just attach it and it will just work or will I need to install something?

With regards to the RAM, if i have 2 CPUs, do both RAM blocks have to have exactly the same amount of RAM or does it not matter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

What is the name of your motherboard?


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Harctor said:


> What is the name of your motherboard?


I'm not sure, I didn't know they came with didn't motherboards and just presumed all Dell Poweredge R410 came with the same 1 :s It has 2 CPU slots and 8 RAM slots (2 banks of 2 for each CPU) if that helps at all?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM units can/do change components regularly.
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible with the particular Mobo/Bios can be difficult to accurately determine. The manufacturer is the best source for that info.


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tyree said:


> OEM units can/do change components regularly.
> OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible with the particular Mobo/Bios can be difficult to accurately determine. The manufacturer is the best source for that info.


How do I find out what motherboard I have? I have tried going on the Dell site and entering my service tag but it says it is not recognised. I then run the auto detect software that dell gives you and it comes up with the same service tag. I wonder if this function isn't working because my server is now out of warranty?

On the upgrade section on the Dell site, it lists the following CPUs for a Dell Poweredge R410:

Xeon E5530 2.4 GHz Quad Core 
Xeon E5504 2.0 GHz Quad Core
Xeon E5620 2.4 GHz Quad Core
Xeon X5650 2.66 GHz Six Core 
Xeon E5620 2.4 GHz Quad Core 
Xeon L5520 2.26 GHz Quad Core
Xeon L5640 2.26 GHz
Xeon E5645 2.4 GHz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU's listed on the Dell upgrade site "should" be the ones that are compatible with your Mobo.


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tyree said:


> The CPU's listed on the Dell upgrade site "should" be the ones that are compatible with your Mobo.


Do you think both CPUs need to be the same?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Contacting Dell would be the most reliable source of that info.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

For your processor there is only one production model, so there aren't any issues with just buying another matching processor.

That said, Intel does sometimes release processors with the same designation which have different stepping codes.

You may need to install an VRM with the processor. I do not know if that particular machine has VRMs built into the motherboard, but Intel boards very commonly have removable VRM modules which must be present for each processor.

As for RAM, no, the RAM blocks usually do not have to be the same size (assuming they are installed in the correct number: pairs for dual-channel, triplets for triple-channel, etc). However, you should check the manual for that machine. It will tell you whether there are issues with RAM installation. Frequently the manufacturer will have a specific installation order for RAM that is not identical, whether it's different size sticks within the same bank or different size banks. If you have trouble locating the manual, let me know an I'll find you a link.

This next section is included simply for completeness. Because your unit only has one stepping code, *the next paragraph does not apply to your specific case*, but does apply in cases where there is more than one production stepping code for the same processor:

The safest way to go, aside from ordering a matched pair, is to remove the heatsink from your processor and clean off the thermal compound. Then record the sSpec number which is printed on the processor. If you purchase a processor with a matching sSpec, it will have the same stepping as your processor.

You can look up complete processor information using the CPU World site.


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> For your processor there is only one production model, so there aren't any issues with just buying another matching processor.
> 
> That said, Intel does sometimes release processors with the same designation which have different stepping codes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's really helpful. 

Where I am at: the service tag I have doesn't work because it is not a Dell service tag. I bought the server through a company called Server Source who are Dell resellers and they put their own service tag on and won't tell me the original (apparently that is part of the agreement they have with Dell). Dell can't help unless I have a Dell service tag... 

Server Source have told me that my motherboard is compatible with any 55** and 56** series CPUs and if I dual up the CPU's that they need to be identical. They haven't said what motherboard is in there though.

Would I be best getting the same CPU again (Intel Xeon E5502) or buying a more powerful CPU and replacing the one I have? I already have a spare heat sink that I got off eBay a while ago that was going cheap so that isn't a problem. 

Would I need to install anything or do I just need to install it and it will just work?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You can probably check the original service tag in the BIOS. It's been a long time since I looked at a Dell BIOS though, so you may have to hunt around for it.

Whether to buy an additional CPU or get an upgraded set is really more about whether additional processing power is worth the cost. After looking at chip costs, upgrades for that machine run far higher than sticking with another of the 5502 processors.

After looking up the machine, it appears as though the VRMs are built into the motherboard, so you should just need the processor. Looks like they're about $50 on eBay used. Of course all the usual caveats apply buying used processors that route, but I've never had a problem buying server-class LGA chips that way since you can't usually overclock them and they're nearly indestructible physically.

If you're looking at new chips, the 5502 is just under $350 on NewEgg, while on the upper end a pair of X5650s will set you back about $2,000.


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> You can probably check the original service tag in the BIOS. It's been a long time since I looked at a Dell BIOS though, so you may have to hunt around for it.
> 
> Whether to buy an additional CPU or get an upgraded set is really more about whether additional processing power is worth the cost. After looking at chip costs, upgrades for that machine run far higher than sticking with another of the 5502 processors.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was just going to buy a used one off eBay. Presumably any E5502 will work right, there isn't a specific type i need to look out for or anything? I know not to buy engineering samples.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

No, there's only a single revision of the E5502 that's been released, so any one you'll be buying will have the correct stepping.


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> No, there's only a single revision of the E5502 that's been released, so any one you'll be buying will have the correct stepping.


Even better, thanks for your help. Presumably you would recommend putting a thermal compound between the CPU and the heat sink right? Can i just buy any thermal compound?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Thermal compound: It's not just a good idea, it's the law!

You're quite welcome, and yes, you can buy pretty much any thermal compound. That said, you can buy Arctic Silver on eBay for next to nothing and it's got excellent thermal characteristics.

There should always be some sort of thermal interface material between a heatsink and whatever you're extracting heat from if it's something electronic. Sometimes it's a thermal pad, sometimes an adhesive, sometimes a paste, but there should always be something there suited to the purpose of transferring heat.


----------



## rugbyjack2005 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> Thermal compound: It's not just a good idea, it's the law!
> 
> You're quite welcome, and yes, you can buy pretty much any thermal compound. That said, you can buy Arctic Silver on eBay for next to nothing and it's got excellent thermal characteristics.
> 
> There should always be some sort of thermal interface material between a heatsink and whatever you're extracting heat from if it's something electronic. Sometimes it's a thermal pad, sometimes an adhesive, sometimes a paste, but there should always be something there suited to the purpose of transferring heat.


Cool, I've now ordered some of that. The CPU I'm looking at on eBay says it is n processor upgrade. I did message the chap asking what that was a few days ago but I didn't get a reply. That's not another term for engineering sample or anything is it?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

No, it's not. It was likely packaged by an OEM as an upgrade for one of their machines.


----------

